# Talking in Fursuit



## DECTS (Oct 17, 2010)

I know some people don't really like it, but others sometimes speak in fursuit.

This is for those who do.
Do you have to change your jaw movement when you talk to get your fursuit's jaw to move noticeably? I find I talk without moving my jaw much, so I want to know before-hand how hard or easy it actually is.


----------



## VitaiSlade (Oct 17, 2010)

It helps to widen your jaw when you talk. For example, 'She went to the store' you'd widen your mouth as much as you can when you say sh(E) w(E)nt t(O) th(E) st(O)re. Now you can do it on every syllable or just every other one. It's your choice to decide exactly how much you want the jaw to move.


----------



## Deo (Oct 18, 2010)

Depending on how sensitive your moving jaw is is how much you move your jaw. Just accentuate your mouth's normal movement as you speak.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Oct 18, 2010)

I was thinking of getting my new fursuit with a movable jaw.
Not completely sure if I want to or not yet. 

If I don't I know I will not speak tho.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 18, 2010)

I know that the next time I make a fursuit it will either have a moving jaw or open mouth or something. When I wore mine my glasses kept fogging up.


----------



## Flarveon (Oct 18, 2010)

Depends on the character. I play a male, black werewolf from an upper class. I'm a young female. I have a moving jaw yet cannot put on a good voice for my character, so I do not talk.


----------



## Ukal (Oct 18, 2010)

My fursuit will not have a moving jaw and while I wouldn't talk in fursuit all the time I would still like to talk to people while in suit when appropriate.  For example, at cons and obviously not around kids.

From what I've heard on most videos I've seen you really have to SPEAK UP when you talk especially if your character has a long muzzle.  You'll basically sound like you're talking into a roll of paper towels so you do have to be loud, clear and enunciate your words.


----------



## Izzy Otter (Oct 19, 2010)

My jaw seems to be sensitive enough that i can talk normally and it will move.  It really depends on how you make it.


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 19, 2010)

I just talk normally.


----------



## PolarLight (Oct 20, 2010)

I can talk in my fursuit head, normally, due to moving construction of jaw (I continue to improve it)


----------



## Channi (Oct 20, 2010)

I actually get teased a little for opening my mouth really wide when I sing. The reason why I do this is because my mom used to give me and my friends voice lessons, and she told us to pretend to yawn when we're singing. If you realize you sound weird when you consciously try to talk with your mouth really open, try doing this when you're talking (drop your jaw, don't flex it open), you'll get that motion without sounding weird.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Oct 22, 2010)

If someone is being a time-waster, then I'll just growl, whimper, and motion with the paws. Usually, I will speak in a "cultured voice"--just like Wile E. Coyote.


----------



## nereza (Oct 28, 2010)

most of the time .. unless its around kids  i do speak in fursuit ^^


----------



## Shico (Oct 28, 2010)

Don't talk to kids, once you do they won't leave you alone and keep asking you to say stuff DX


----------



## nereza (Oct 28, 2010)

i acualy love kids i dont have a problem with that at all <3 ^w^  
.. i dont think i can word it quite as well but some one else pritty mucht took the words from my mouth in saying that  when your around kids kids dont realise it just a costume so if you started talking or showed your face or something it would loss it magic ... so to speak ..


----------



## Lokoino (Oct 30, 2010)

I only talk when it's necessary, otherwise I just abuse hand gestures


----------



## Fay V (Oct 31, 2010)

Do people really have that much trouble reading a 3 sentence OP


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 4, 2010)

Fay V said:


> Do people really have that much trouble reading a 3 sentence OP


 
As much as library patrons not being "able" to read a 2 letter sentence sign.


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 4, 2010)

But the talking ruins the yiffy hot yiffiness.


----------



## TDK (Nov 4, 2010)

To each their own, personally I run my mouth in suit in accents.



Grycho said:


> But the talking ruins the yiffy hot yiffiness.



THIS.


----------



## SGRedAlert (Nov 5, 2010)

I'd talk in fursuit. I wouldn't get a suit head that 1. couldn't hold my glasses inside since I can't see a foot in front of my face (literally, measured it) without them and 2. didn't have a moving mouth. 
My character is supposed to be me and in essence, my character has a crazy voice, a maniacal laugh, and thus so do I. XD 
If it were any other character, such as my male character Alister, then no I wouldn't talk, because I'm a girl and Alister is a boy. XP


----------



## OG CHUCK (Nov 5, 2010)

I can talk without the jaw
mu fursuit have no jaw


----------

